# Summer 2010



## koreancuber (Jun 11, 2010)

yay for summer!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2010)

We still have one week left.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 11, 2010)

A still have one test week, that's the hardest week of the year....


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 11, 2010)

sucks for you guys... maybe next week


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 11, 2010)

I was done over a month ago ...
Doesn't feel super good, because I'm always working or at the gym.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 11, 2010)

My summer starts July 23rd


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2010)

Summer is too hot >:|


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Summer is too hot >:|


This.

I hate summers, and love winters.
Oh, how it is to be a statue...

also, inb4southernhemisphereisalllikenoitswinternaoexclamationpoint


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

We got out sometime last week, but it feels like a month ago. I need to get a job.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)

Winter... ><'' -shiver-


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine should be pretty awesome. I'm going to this, then this.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 12, 2010)

Noitswinternaoexcla mationpoint


----------



## Samania (Jun 12, 2010)

hah, I get out next wednesday 

BUT YAY FOR SUMMER


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been on holiday for about 8 weeks now (did have exams at the beginning though) and am becoming quite bored as my plans are running out and I have less and less to do. Czech Open is pretty much the only thing in my calendar right now. UK masters too, and probably a few between now and Euro (by which point I shall STILL be on holiday)... What the hell?


----------



## Edmund (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been off for about a week. Diggin' it.


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I was done over a month ago ...
> Doesn't feel super good, because I'm always working or at the gym.



How does that _not_ feel super good?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 12, 2010)

yay


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I have been on holiday for about 8 weeks now (did have exams at the beginning though) and am becoming quite bored as my plans are running out and I have less and less to do. Czech Open is pretty much the only thing in my calendar right now. UK masters too, and probably a few between now and Euro (by which point I shall STILL be on holiday)... What the hell?



Invent a new 4x4x4 method.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 12, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I have been on holiday for about 8 weeks now (did have exams at the beginning though) and am becoming quite bored as my plans are running out and I have less and less to do. Czech Open is pretty much the only thing in my calendar right now. UK masters too, and probably a few between now and Euro (by which point I shall STILL be on holiday)... What the hell?
> ...



Do 5 centers, build all edges, do 3x3x3 in a way so that the last unsolved center is at the top. Use a ZZ-Alg (?) that finishes the layer in 1 alg,


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> >Do 5 centers,





You can't just solve 5 centers.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 12, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Summer is too hot >:|



The first time I came to the UK was last summer, and i even felt a bit cold

come to Shanghai and feel the heat wave


----------



## Erdos (Jun 12, 2010)

End of school for me starts today. My graduation is next Thursday. I then go to summer classes for Berkeley on Friday, the day after graduation...


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 12, 2010)

In our country , we dont have winter vacation so our summer vacation is very long (6 weeks). I love summer vacation!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2010)

What the hell are you talking about, it's Winter.
:fp


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 12, 2010)

6 weeks of summer vacation is very long? My summer vacation starts this week and ends September 20th.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ugh, graduation in 3 hours, then a week at the beach, and true summer commences.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 14, 2010)

summer 2010, so far GREAT!


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to winter. 
I hate the heat.


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a to do list.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 14, 2010)

First week.5 of summer was awesome and lazy, but im starting my 4:30 am bike rides tomorrow cause i've been so lazy. This summer is gonna be good and hopefully long! You guys got things you want to do this summer? I'm trying to do bike rides at 4:30 am 4-5 times a week and good long bike rides everyday (cause im not getting up at 4 for all of them). I've also been trying to catch up on seeing some movies friends recommend, I rented Ferris Bueller's Day Off and am watching that tonight. Also videogames, pick-up games of dek hockey, and doing some basketball with friends. Sweet summer, lets hope these 3 months were worth the 9 of agony.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm still in school...Still...We started sooo late though, so I guess this was destined to happen.

How's everyone going? Anybody else really hoping they don't lose the cubing urge over the summer?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 18, 2010)

ihavesummerschool.


----------



## Logan (Jun 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ihavesummerschool.



For some reason that doesn't surprise me..


----------

